# Maître, Maîtresse / Monsieur, Madame, Mademoiselle - façon d'appeler les enseignants



## la fée

Les écoliers français s'adressent-ils à leur enseignante en l'appelant Maitresse ou bien Madame/Mademoiselle comme font les collégiens?


----------



## quinoa

C'est le plus souvent "Maîtresse".


----------



## tilt

Oui, quoique ça dépende essentiellement du choix de l'enseignant(e).


----------



## Chimel

Je serais un peu plus nuancé. Il me semble qu'on utilise surtout _maîtresse_ en parlant *de* l'institutrice: "On a une nouvelle maîtresse", même si "une nouvelle institutrice" n'est pas moins courant. Plus les enfants sont jeunes, plus ils ont tendance à utiliser la première formule, selon moi.

Mais en classe, mes trois enfants ont appelé leur institutrice "Madame" ou "Madame Jeanine", par exemple. Cela me semble être devenu la règle, dans nos régions en tout cas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chez nous, les enfants disent _Maîtresse_ à l'école primaire, mais _Madame_ à l'école secondaire (lycée/collège).


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> Mais en classe, mes trois enfants ont appelé leur institutrice "Madame" ou "Madame Jeanine", par exemple. Cela me semble être devenu la règle, dans nos régions en tout cas.


Pas en France, pour ce que je peux en savoir.
Mon petit dernier, qui a 7 ans, s'adresse à son institutrice en disant _maîtresse_, comme Quinoa l'a dit. Et ses aînés, aujourd'hui au collège, faisaient pareil en leur temps.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
Certaines maîtresses se font aussi appeler par leur prénom...
Au juste, on ne parle que de maîtresses... mais c'est aussi valable pour les maîtres...


----------



## Maître Capello

TitTornade said:


> Au juste, on ne parle que de maîtresses... mais c'est aussi valable pour les maîtres...


Pas tout à fait… Si c'est un homme qui enseigne, il me semble qu'on dira plutôt _Monsieur_ que _Maître_…


----------



## quinoa

J'ai été institueur dans une première carrière jusqu'à il y a 10 ans et mes élèves de 6 à 10 ans m'appelaient _Maître_ ou _Monsieur_, et parfois ... _Maman_!!!


----------



## TitTornade

Oui, dans les classes que je fréquente, les enfants appellent le professeur des écoles : "maître". Et ils parlent de lui en disant : "le maître".


----------



## Khotty

Bonjour, je crois que à l'école on appelle l'enseignante "madame" ou "maîtresse". Comment on les appelle à l'université? Merci!


----------



## Chimel

On dirait "Madame". Mais il est rare que les étudiants universitaires lèvent leur doigt au cours et s'adressent à l'enseignant(e)...


----------



## danielc

Je rejoins Chimel au #3.Depuis les années 2000, dans les écoles primaire francophones, on dit d'habitude _Monsieur/Maadame/Mademoiselle_, et le prénom. _Monsieur/Madame/Mademoiselle_ et le nom (de famille) me semble encore la norme au niveau secondaire.


----------



## yannalan

Dans l'école où je travaillais, tout le monde s'appelait par son prénom sans aucun problème, mais en effet, en primaire "maître" ou "maîtresse" sont plus fréquents. A mon époque (il y a près de 60 ans); c'était "M'sieur!"


----------



## Locape

À l'université, si on va parler en fin de cours  à son/sa professeur(e), on dira en effet 'Madame', et éventuellement son nom de famille, si on le connaît.


----------



## Alessa Azure

On ne dira jamais ici « maitresse » ou « maitre », les enfants du primaire appellent leur enseignante Madame + son prénom, à l'école secondaire, c'est Madame + nom de famille, et au cégep ou à l'université, madame tout court ou toutes les variantes possibles, y compris le tutoiement. Et lorsque les étudiants parlent entre eux, ce sera « la prof ».


----------



## Nicomon

Les enfants disent « madame » ou « monsieur » (ou son prénom, tout court) s'ils s'adressent directement à elle/lui.

Mais à moins que ça ait changé à mon insu « la /ma maîtresse » s'entendent  au niveau primaire.
_Prof _est plutôt au niveau secondaire / collégial.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Les enfants disent « madame » ou « monsieur » […] s'ils s'adressent directement à elle/lui.


D'accord, donc comme chez nous, mais non pas _Madame_ ou _Monsieur_ suivi du prénom ou du nom de famille de la personne comme le suggère Alessa, ce qui serait pour moi vraiment très familier et même malvenu (aussi malvenu que les courriers dont la salutation est _Monsieur X***_, plutôt qu'un simple _Monsieur_).


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> mais non pas _Madame_ ou _Monsieur_ suivi du prénom


 Non, pas de « _Madame Suzanne _ou de _Monsieur Serge _» à ma connaissance.
Du moins pas s'ils s'adressent directement à l'instituteur / institutrice.

Mais il se peut que la mode ait changé depuis que j'ai laissé les bancs d'école... il y a* très* longtemps.
C'est surtout ce commentaire qui m'a fait réagir : 





> On ne dira jamais ici « maitresse »



Chimel a mentionné _Madame Jeannine_ au post 4... et danielc - qui vit au Canada - a confirmé.  
J'ai peut-être besoin de « recyclage » ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> ce qui serait pour moi vraiment très familier et même malvenu


 
Même la directrice de l'école primaire de mon enfant dit _Madame Mélanie a demandé de_... Mais lorsque les enfants s'adressent à leur enseignante, ils l'appellent plutôt _madame_, sans son prénom. Les courriels dont les auteurs vivent au Québec commencent par _Bonjour + prénom _ou _Bonjour + madame + nom de famille_. À vrai dire, lorsque je reçois un courriel « français » et vois un simple _bonjour_, j'ai l'impression qu'il manque quelque chose et, au début, je pensais que la personne qui l'avait écrit n'était pas contente, pour une raison ou une autre.

J'ai demandé à mes enfants, ils confirment : personne ne dit « maitresse » dans notre quartier, à l'exception des Français venus récemment. Mais Montréal est grande...


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Même la directrice de l'école primaire de mon enfant dit _Madame Mélanie a demandé de_...


C'est peut-être courant au Québec, mais cela ne se dit pas en Suisse. 



Alessa Azure said:


> commencent par _Bonjour + prénom_


Ceci est standard.  Ce qui est critiqué – en tout cas en Europe – est de faire suivre un titre (_Monsieur_, _Madame, Docteur_, _Maître_, etc.) d'un patronyme ou d'un prénom lorsque l'on s'adresse directement à la personne. Ce n'est que lorsque l'on parle d'une tierce personne que c'est de bon aloi.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est critiqué au Québec aussi, tout au moins à l'écrit 

Extrait de cette page de la BDL 





> *Appel*
> 
> L’appel, qui figure contre la marge de gauche, sous l’objet, est une formule de civilité qui varie selon la personne à qui l’on s’adresse. Les formules _Monsieur_ ou _Madame_ conviennent à toute personne; elles peuvent être suivies du titre ou de la fonction officielle du destinataire. Lorsqu’on ignore qui lira la lettre, on peut utiliser la formule impersonnelle _Madame, Monsieur_, ces deux mots étant disposés l’un sous l’autre (on ne doit pas employer la formule _À qui de droit_ dans ce contexte). Quand on ne connaît pas le sexe de la personne à qui le message est destiné ou qu’on est dans l’impossibilité de le savoir, on peut écrire _Madame ou Monsieur_, sur une seule ligne.* On doit éviter de faire suivre le titre de civilité du nom du destinataire *et on ne doit utiliser l’adjectif _cher_ ou _chère_ que si l’on connaît très bien la personne à qui l’on s’adresse.


  Et  sur cette autre page : _Appel_.


> *Nom de famille
> On ne doit pas faire suivre le titre d’une personne de son nom de famille (patronyme)*. En effet, le protocole déconseille l’emploi du patronyme dans les situations de communication professionnelle. Les formules du genre « Madame Villeneuve, », « Cher Monsieur Dubois, » ou « Docteur Tremblay, » sont donc à éviter selon les règles de l’étiquette.


----------



## Nicomon

Alessa Azure said:


> Même la directrice de l'école primaire de mon enfant dit _Madame Mélanie a demandé de..._


  Passe encore si elle le dit aux enfants.   J'espère que ce n'est pas ce qu'elle dit aux parents.   
Perso - mais je suis de la vieille école - je dirais _Mélanie_ tout court ou _madame + son nom de famille _en parlant d'elle.

Curieusement,  _mademoiselle  + prénom_  - comme dans _Mademoiselle Julie - _me dérange moins.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Perso - mais je suis de la vieille école - je dirais _Mélanie_ tout court ou _madame + son nom de famille _en parlant d'elle.


Pareil, à tous points de vue !


----------



## yannalan

En France, c'est variable de "monsieur, madame" avec vouvoiement jusqu'à "prénom et tutoiement'. Ça dépend de la région, de la taille de l'école, de l'ambiance locale.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Nicomon said:


> Passe encore si elle le dit aux enfants. J'espère que ce n'est pas ce qu'elle dit aux parents.


Si, et plusieurs fois.  Tout le monde qui travaille à l'école le dit.


----------



## Nicomon

Je trouve que ça fait enfantin, ou pire... tenancière de bordel.  Mais bon, autres temps, autres mœurs.
Ça a quand même évolué depuis l'époque où nos mères signaient _« Madame [prénom du mari + nom du mari]  »._

*Lu :*


> Utiliser le Monsieur madame suivi du prénom lorsque l'élève s'adresse à l'adulte. Ex:   Bonjour Madame Mélanie.


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> Perso - mais je suis de la vieille école - je dirais _Mélanie_ tout court ou _madame + son nom de famille _en parlant d'elle.
> 
> Curieusement,  _mademoiselle  + prénom_  - comme dans _Mademoiselle Julie - _me dérange moins.



J'ai écrit dans mon poste qu'il était question de la mode des années 2000 chez nous. Vous avez l'âge de mon père. La vielle école? Dans mon temps, je disais aussi _Monsieur/Madame/Mademoiselle_ + nom (de famille), comme vous. Lors de la première rencontre que j'ai eue avec le directeur de l'école de ma fille, en 2013, ma fille, qui était là, l'appelait "Monsieur Robert", qui était son prénom, pendant que moi je disais "Monsieur L.", et il m'appelait "Monsieur C." Je disais "Mme A." à sa maîtresse, mais ma fille ne disait que "Madame Marie" qui était son prénom. J'ai dit et "Mme A.", et "Mme. Marie", en parlant d'elle à ma fille, pour qu'elle comprenne. 

Mais je ne disais et ne  dirais jamais _Monsieur/Madame/Mademoiselle_ + prénom à un adulte. Par contre, je tutoie beaucoup, même avec _Monsieur/Madame/Mademoiselle,_ et mon père encore plus. Je ne vois pas de grande différence entre _Mademoiselle_ et les autres titres.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, nous sommes d'accord.   Je présume que t'as l'âge de mon fils, qui lui non plus ne disait pas «  Madame  prénom ». 

_Mademoiselle Julie_ est le titre d'une pièce de théâtredont qui a été diffusée à la radio en raison de la fermeture des salles. 

Je suis d'accord avec ce qu'OLN a écrit dans ce fil très court : Madame + prénom


----------

